# Van Gundy Screwed The Rockets By Ruining Spanoulis



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

You guys never should have benched Spanoulis and scared him off. Seeing these 2 Utah games it's the same old thing. Even though no Yao or Alston it's still just a bunch of scrubs that can't make shots and can't step up in the playoffs. Brooks is very nice penetrating and creating with his dribble but he has no defense because he's way undersized and he has no IQ at all for point guard.

Luther Head once again is a joke. Scola is a known choker, always was in Europe and he never comes through in the playoffs. Alston still is what he is too, he's just not good enough. I know if the Rockets had Yao right now they should be up 2-0 but you can see it would still be tough to beat Utah much less win a title.

The role players cannot score, there is no third scorer, no real point guard and no player that can handle and create with point guard mentality and take away that burden from T-Mac. There is no big guard off the bench that can defend. There is no fiery Sura type player who is clutch, a big game performer and comes through at the end of games.

Van Gundy ruining Spanoulis really screwed the Rockets.

Just think what this guy in this video clip could do for all those problems:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OFJfbQDNwM8

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OFJfbQDNwM8&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OFJfbQDNwM8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Is he done with the NBA entirely?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Not again...


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Ruff Draft said:


> Is he done with the NBA entirely?


I have no idea but I would assume so. I came across that youtube clip on realgm and DAMN. That guy would have been killer in Adelman's system.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

someone contact marc cuban!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I wanted him to stay, and try out this season under Adelman. But he was too wussy to come back, and he said no. The team wanted him back, and a lot of the guys liked him last year as well. For some reason, JVG and him jut never got on the same page. Yao went to even call him the Greek Steve Nash... (Thats where that saying came from)

Oh well, no sense to get angry over spilled milk. Whats done is done, and we ended up getting Scola in return. Which getting him for Vspan who wouldn't have played anyway is a great transaction in my opinion.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:dancingpadlock:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*yawn*


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

WTF are you???

Spanoulis= NO Brooks or No Jackson....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> :dancingpadlock:


Yeah its not going anywhere.


----------

